# Wiring



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

I have about a 200' of high quality speaker wire in 14 and 16ga. The wires are red/black and red/white insulated and are inside a white jacket. The website says "Great for DC use or whenever polarity is important" -- so I'm thinking I can put this to good use wiring the layout.

Thought I'd check here to make sure I'm not missing something. I was thinking of using the red/black for power and red/white for turnouts and accessories.

Thanks


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

That wire will work fine. You may find you'll want more colors if you want to avoid reusing colors. I think I've got 9 colors under my layout and I still had to duplicate a color. Here's my scheme:
black/red - track power
blue/white - programing track
grey/orange -12V DC main bus
yellow/white - tortoise switch machines
maroon/purple - LED building lights and street lights

Just a reminder, if you're using twin coil solenoids as switch machines, you'll need 3 wires to run to them.

Mark


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

assume it's stranded?

you may want to use solid wire for track power if you plan on using suitcase connectors for feeders because they cut into the wire.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

gregc said:


> assume it's stranded?
> 
> you may want to use solid wire for track power if you plan on using suitcase connectors for feeders because they cut into the wire.


I also find it easier to solder solid wire to the rails... but that may be more of a comment on my soldering skills than a real advantage.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Are we to assume the two 'pairs' are each twisted?

Else how do you tell the 2 reds apart?

I would use red/black for track power, and
red/white for building lighting since the cable
will extend around much of the layout for a bus.

My personal preference is to use stranded. Too often
in my experience, a slight nick on a solid wire results
in a later break. I had this experience just the other
day...my back yard security light went dark...thinking
it was the electronics I replaced it to no avail. I then
checked the junction box that powers it. The white
solid wire was broken off, possibly due to vibration from
the nearby lawn sprinkler pump.

Don


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

DonR said:


> My personal preference is to use stranded. Too often
> in my experience, a slight nick on a solid wire results in a later break.


house wiring is solid. doesn't appear to have a problem breaking.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Greg


It was house wiring that did break as I mention
in my post. Can only assume vibration from nearby
pump caused the probably nicked wire to fail.

House wiring is generally installed by experienced
electricians who use tools less likely to nick. Unfortunately,
I was involved with installing the subject junction box
so I don't put the blame on Mame.

Don


----------



## Trentonmakes (Mar 5, 2018)

Likely, whoever wired that box used the wrong gauge to to strip the insulation. If the sprinkler pumps are indeed affecting your home wiring, you have bigger issues!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------

